# my problem with alumilite



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

No - I don't have a problem with the stuff.  Love it.  I have a problem though, and I'm hoping you can all shed a little light on it.

Sandstone color explosion blank.
Turned round between centers.
Stuck in 20mm collet.
drilled for cap
   23/64 to make room for nib
   17/32 to make room for section and to thread it

There.  That's it.  The pen screws in but it's wobbly.  Instead of the barrel going in straight it goes in crooked.

So I'm thinking the problem is that I didn't make any steps between the two drill bits and possibly didn't keep things cool enough.  Drilled too fast.

I ordered some two more blanks but it stinks that I had to do all this.

Ugh...



















And I know it's not because the section is tapered - these pens have the same shape and don't show this barrel wobble.
http://newtonpens.wordpress.com/1465/56-marsh-green/
I think the cap got too hot and warped when I was drilling it out.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 11, 2012)

Shawn, your process looks fine except for one thing I'll mention. I would reverse the order of drilling, and instead start by drilling the 17/32, then drill the 23/64. I think the larger diameter should be first. That forces the smaller diameter bit that follows to stay on the same center.

I've only done one color explosion blank and can't remember if it was overly heat sensitive. Besides I always drill at about 350, less for a large diameter like the 17/32, so I usually don't run into problems (except with Invisavue).

Not sure what you mean when you say the pen goes in crooked and wobbly.

When the threads first engage it's crooked?
Before the threads engage it's crooked?

Is the pen straight when fully screwed in?


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

It's straight when screwed in and engaged, but when tight crooked.  And I'm talkin about a 1/4" off from center crooked.  Looked awful.  Never had this happen before but ordered some more blanks and will be trying again.

As for drill order, - I've never had a problem with any other pens before w/ regards to the holes being centered with each other.


----------



## biednick (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a thought, was your die 100% straight? If not, thats the problem.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

It didn't go crooked until the section meshed with the shoulder inside the cap.  If I put just the section in and pushed it against the inner cap shoulder the section was all wonky.  For some reason the inner shoulder was out of whack.

At least... I think so.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 11, 2012)

If it is a tri start tread, does it still go on crooked in all 3 postions.???? If it dosen't then your treads are off ( or crooked) if it dose then youe section is hitting the side of the cap.

Lin.


----------



## jd99 (Jul 11, 2012)

chiped out a peice of the sholder when drilling so now it's not square???


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

I tried a different cap on the pen so I know the problem is in the cap.  All I can figure is the shoulder in the cap got messed up somehow.  It looks smooth and clean so I have no clue why it behaved this way.  I also tried this section in another pen and it all went together fine.  As far as I can tell that narrows it down to a bad cap.  Don't know how I did it, but I did.  I'm thinking when I drilled the 17/32 out I must have gotten it too hot.  I didn't pull out and clear waste as often as I usually do.  This stuff is deceptively easy to turn, drill, and thread, and that got me into trouble.  
At least I think that's what happened.  Next time I'm going to drill and thread it before I turn it round.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty good looking pen regardless.....


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fill the cap with PR and redrill and tap.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't have PR to pour.  It's no big deal.  I'd rather start it over and do it right from the get go than fix this one.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 12, 2012)

watch_art said:


> I don't have PR to pour.  It's no big deal.  I'd rather start it over and do it right from the get go than fix this one.



OOPS, I meant alumilite.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh -- I don't have that either but..
would pouring alumilite in there bond with the old stuff?  Would it work right?


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 12, 2012)

From what I have read on here, alumilite bonds very well with alumilite.  It should work just fine.  

Jason


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 13, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Oh -- I don't have that either but..
> would pouring alumilite in there bond with the old stuff? Would it work right?


 
Yeah, I have done it before when I oversize drilled a kitless cap on accident.....

It will work....


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 13, 2012)

What did you lube the tap with when you cut the threads? If it was oil, I would think you would have to do some good cleaning to get a surface that the new alumilite would stick to.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 13, 2012)

I use cooking oil but clean my parts after in an ultrasonic cleaner with a little soap and ammonia added to water.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 13, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> watch_art said:
> 
> 
> > Oh -- I don't have that either but..
> ...


 

Fred,

    I don't remember that.  :wink:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 14, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> PTownSubbie said:
> 
> 
> > watch_art said:
> ...


 
It was on your kitless that you took home!!


----------

